

Serial Correlation in Time Series Analysis - shogunmike
https://www.quantstart.com/articles/Serial-Correlation-in-Time-Series-Analysis

======
RockyMcNuts
Financial data are inherently 'smudgy', sometimes one decision or action gets
spread out over multiple observations, sometimes many decisions/actions get
combined into a few overlapping observations.

